# JKD place....



## SRyuFighter (Jan 20, 2003)

Does anybody know where I can find a good JKD place in West Virginia? Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2003)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jun 23, 2003)

Nope none.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Does anybody know where I can find a good JKD place in West Virginia? Thanks. *



Nope. I don't know of any. But where are you in WV? If you're near, for instance, Huntington, then I can recommend a good JKD school a couple of hours from you. It wouldn't be ideal, but you might be able to get over there once a month or so (better than nothing).

Also, they might know of some JKD people closer to you.

Mike


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm about an hour from Huntington....I might go to College there in a year so who are the people you know of.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *I'm about an hour from Huntington....I might go to College there in a year so who are the people you know of. *



http://www.afsacademy.com

They're in Richmond, KY - like I said, about 2 hours from Huntington.

Mike


----------



## Mormegil (Jul 8, 2003)

Call the Inosanto Academy.  They keep tabs on their instructors, and have them listed by geography.

The phone number is 310-348-9944.

I found places for some of my relatives and friends who moved out of so cal.


----------



## KumaSan (Jul 13, 2003)

I have no idea of West Virginia. If you are coming down, you might want to try either the Trident academy(www.tridentacademy.org) or Linxx Academy (www.linxxacademy.com). If either one of those url's don't work, contact those schools directly.

Linxx is a .com, not a .org. I'm sure.


----------

